# Filter for 80 Gallon ?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Almost done putting my package togather for my 80 gallon setup and my
last thing is the Filter... Can you guys recomend me a good Filter for it?
I've heard so many options to go... 

- Canister ?
- Ehiem ?

etc......... Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Rena Filstar


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great ! Plus a good deal... thanks Trenac
Anyone have any bad expirences on these ?


----------



## alpine (Dec 3, 2007)

the eheim canisters rock...great quality and ease of maintenance.

roberto.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

For an 80g I'd recommend the xp4 ~$150 on ebay.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

eheim 2217 is a good choice

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382920/cl0/eheimfilter2217pluskit


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep, Eheim 2217. Or, 2215x2 if you want some redundancy.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I second the XP4 idea. Great filters.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

2217 $120 @ BigAlsonline, shipping incl. 1000l/h flow, 6L media capacity, silent, dependable
2026 $180 (same place) - similar flow specs, 9L media capacity


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok just ordered my Filter...
I decided to go with the Eheim 2217

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382920/cl0/eheimfilter2217pluskit

Payed a total of $131 (11 dollar shipping)

How does this Filter work? Can someone explain...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It's pretty simple. The cansiter filter should be placed below the aquarium. A siphon inlet tube delivers water to the bottom of the filter. It then flows upward through several filtration layers on its way back to the aquarium. The bottom material is usually porous ceramic "noodles" used to catch large debris. It then goes through a coarse sponge, through porous ceramic "coccoa puffs", through a fine filter pad, and then into the pump at the top of the filter. The pump returns the water to the tank via a simple outlet tube or a spraybar if you want to get one.

People use different things for media. What I've described is Eheim's recommendations for the typical non-planted tank. Some people use an entire filter full of only coarse sponges. Personally I just use the media that came with my filter (as described above) and it seems to work fine. It certianly removes lots of crud from the tank. The filter probalby deserves a good cleanout every 2 or 3 months. Some people wait 6, but IME that's a bit much.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Good Deal... Whats the purpose of a spray bar ?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just to spread out the return flow. Some people prefer this to hopefully improve circulation. Honestly except for in big tanks (>60g) it probably doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Well this is a big tank, 80 gallons....
I'll google it, but in the mean time can you link me to one....?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It's just a rigid piece of tubing w/ a cap in one end and little holes drilled along its length. The pump output hose gets hooked to the open end and the water comes out the little holes. There are suction cups to hold it in place. You can orient it vertically, horizontally or somewhere in between. Then you aim the little holes so that water will circulate in a big circle in the tank (vertical - waterfall like flow for horizontally mounted spraybar, bathtub draining type circulation for vertically mounted spraybar).


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

makes sense... Thanks


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

If you plan on having a large biomass and plants you might want another filter.

I have 2 on my 55 and it's not necessary but I like the redundancy.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Not alot of Biomass Im going tropical this time.... Before it was a pain wit them
goldfish but I got tired of them eating all my plants....


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a 92gal corner tank, and I decided to go with the eheim canister filter as well. I aim the spray bar slightly up so that it will break up the surface tension a little bit.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ Yea that was the same way I planned on using the spray bar...
Spose to be getting my package today...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

My spray bar is pointed slightly upwards of vertical too - keeps any scum from forming on the surface w/o outgassing my DIY CO2.


----------

